# I5-2500k overclocking



## Menagon (May 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, I just want to ask is there anyway to overclock the i5-2500k processor to 4.9ghz in a stable condition with suitable core voltage?. I would be glad if you can help me.

Desktop Specs:
CPU: i5-2500k 
RAM: 4x 4gb Kingston DDR3 1333mhz
VGA: Asus EAH4890
MOBO: Asus P8P67
PSU: Cooler Master GX650 Watt
CPU COOLER: Cosair Hydro Series H80


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps but I would strongly suggest a PSU upgrade before attempting any OC'ing.
Are you experiencing any problems? What do you need to do that the CPU won't do?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

What Tyree said above 
and here is a guide 

How to Overclock the Intel Core i5-2500K | bit-tech.net


----------



## Menagon (May 28, 2010)

Well, I have planned to get a new Cosair HX/TX series 850W soon since I'm gonna change my GC.

My CPU can run in a stable condition with 4.8ghz but once it reaches 4.9ghz, the CPU voltage becomes unstable.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

That would be due to a crappy power supply 
Also what are your temps looking like have you bench tested your system even at 4.8Ghz i am not sure why would you even need that extreme overclocking i am not even overclcoked on my system and i have no issues


----------



## Menagon (May 28, 2010)

The CPU temperature is around 43~45 degree celsius with 4.8ghz (SOFTWARE USED: Speccy and Core Temp). 

I'm doing extreme oc'ing because I want to compare the benchmarks with different ghz of oc'ing (SOFTWARE USED to compare: 3D Vantage)


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

at 4.8ghz what are your voltages 
go to BIOS and get them instead of getting them from any software 

Now once you have gotten to 4.8Ghz raise the core voltage to 2mv and bench test if everything ok then go up 1mv and rinse and repeat 

at 4.9ghz your voltages should be like this 
CPU: 1.35V, CPU PLL: 1.9V, VCCSA: 1.1V, VCCIO: 1.106V


----------

